# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  MTBox Sl3 unlock code Calculation 40 credits now !!!

## mohamed73

MTBox Sl3 unlock code calculation 40 credits now !!!      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  How to buy GT server account for 1 minute 24/7/365 using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  1. Click Buy Credits Page button and you see on your web browser official online shop for GT Server Credits.
2. Enter your MTBox serial number to special place in web .
3.  Select the appropriate number of credits 10,20,40,50,80,100,120,150  or  200 and make payment online via PayPal or credit cards .
4. Connect the same MTBox how serial number you have entered to payment form before payment
5. Enter the data obtained by making a payment . ( Paypal e-mail adres and Transaction / Reseipt ID )
NOTE : Typing e-mail address must be the same as e-mail address with PayPal
6. Click Get Account / Add credits to box button . SL3 credits added to box serial number automaticly   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards ! 
GSMinfo

----------

